# graphic card review under 3.5k-4k



## techFanatic (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi guys,My motherboard is GigabyteGA-G31M-S2L/S2C ,Core2Duo E7400 2.8Ghz,Xtech LWT2505 SMPS 400W ,4GB DDR2 ram 800Mhz,320GB HDD.I have shortlisted Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card.
I intend to play games like Prince of Persia,Blur,Assasins Creed,NFS Hot Pursuit,COD,NFS Run,Burnout Paradise,Crysis.Will they work fine and is my motherboard compatible with this card?Its worth 2.5K on flipkart.Is there any other suggestion  guys?


----------



## BhargavJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Get an HD 5670 or 6670 if possible. Don't know about your PSU though.


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 2, 2013)

BhargavJ said:


> Get an HD 5670 or 6670 if possible. Don't know about your PSU though.


dude that costs 4.5k ....my budget is only 4k so was thinking on HD 6450 and what do you mean by PSU?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2013)

HD 6450 isn't really worth it.... and since you mentioned Crysis, it won't run. HD 5670 or HD 6570 are okay. HD 6670 is what we recommend to everyone spending on a discrete GPU.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hd 6570 1gb is best under 4k.do not ever fall under of low end gpu like hd 6450  one as it is worst for gaming


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2013)

PSU is the power Supply Unit... 





> Xtech LWT2505 SMPS 400W



i am quite sure this is desi brand. if you can, change it while buying the GPU, better for the health of your PC.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Hd 6570 1gb is best under 4k.do not ever fall under of low end gpu like hd 6450  one as it is worst for gaming



even my 9500GT is faster than HD 6450 @ 1.2K


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 3, 2013)

ico said:


> HD 6570 are okay.





ASHISH65 said:


> Hd 6570 1gb is best under 4k.


will this gcard work for my motherboard? please help...i don't want to buy this and later realise that it doesnt work.... :-O


----------



## BhargavJ (Mar 4, 2013)

If your motherboard has PCI express, then these cards should run. But best if someone else answers this.


----------



## vkl (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes,it would work.


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 5, 2013)

vkl said:


> Yes,it would work.



Thanks buddy

Asus AMD/ATI EAH 6570/DI/1GD3(LP)  or Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 ...Which is better?


----------



## vkl (Mar 6, 2013)

^^Either of them would do.If priced near about same take EAH6570/DI/1GD3(LP),else go with the cheaper.


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 6, 2013)

vkl said:


> take EAH6570/DI/1GD3(LP).



thanks mate.. .  ...is 5k a good deal for the asus EAH6570+2GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram combined?


----------



## vkl (Mar 6, 2013)

^That looks fine.You already have 4GB RAM,if you don't require extra amount of RAM then better go for HD6670 GDDR3 ~4.5k or HD6670 GDDR5 ~5.2k for better gaming performance.


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 6, 2013)

vkl said:


> ^That looks fine.You already have 4GB RAM,if you don't require extra amount of RAM then better go for HD6670 GDDR3 ~4.5k or HD6670 GDDR5 ~5.2k for better gaming performance.



Actually mate ,I am currently using 2GB of RAM.Will upgrade RAM as well as GPU.

also im planning to go for dolgix 2GB DDR2 ram 800Mhz...Im saving 200bucks on it compared to transcend....currently i have a Kingston 2GB ddr2 ram in my pc....im getting 3yr warranty on ram nd gcard...


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 10, 2013)

thank you guys finally upgraded to HD6570 1GB DDR3...Running crysis2 and NFS Run for now....smooth as butter.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 12, 2013)

enjoy!!!!!


----------

